# Anybody know anything about American School of Barcelona ?



## rodap (Feb 13, 2013)

Anybody has any info about American School of Barcelona ? Thank you .


----------



## elisa31bcn (Jan 23, 2013)

I have 2 very good friends who have sent their children there. Seems like a good school, and they are all quite satisfied. One just got accepted into an Ivy League college in the States after being there for 6 years. I'm sure their web can give you all the particulars.


----------



## rodap (Feb 13, 2013)

elisa31bcn said:


> I have 2 very good friends who have sent their children there. Seems like a good school, and they are all quite satisfied. One just got accepted into an Ivy League college in the States after being there for 6 years. I'm sure their web can give you all the particulars.


Thanks so much for the info ! It's good to hear they like it . We may move there and have no idea about school situation and what is best . 

Can you tell me anything about education there , what should I know , the good and bad ? 

Thanks again


----------



## elisa31bcn (Jan 23, 2013)

I really don't have any insider information about the school. But what is a issue in schools is the problem with "Catalan first" in the public schools. For that reason, most expats seek an alternative. They still get Spanish and Catalan instruction, but it's more like a prep school in the States. There is also the Benjamin Franklin School here which has a similar reputation.


----------



## rodap (Feb 13, 2013)

elisa31bcn said:


> I really don't have any insider information about the school. But what is a issue in schools is the problem with "Catalan first" in the public schools. For that reason, most expats seek an alternative. They still get Spanish and Catalan instruction, but it's more like a prep school in the States. There is also the Benjamin Franklin School here which has a similar reputation.


Thanks  . 

Benjamin Franklin is more expensive  . 

It is hard to find friends for kids , there are a lot of things to do for kids in Barcelona ? My son is 8  . 

Sorry for all the questions !


----------

